# 2014 - The Review Collages



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone around!

Not to steal, but to copy a really nice idea of Jörg, I herby want to

start a thread where "complete pictures", meaning collages of what

shooters all of you have built in 2014 are shared.

In a single image, "collage" - best would be with only a few

(or better no?) comments, only a "waterfall of slingshots.

Making such a collage can be done with tools found on the

internet - or with gimp or anything.. I did mine with AutoCAD,

took me a few hours..

I´m confident this will turn out to be the most "dense" occurence

of self made slingshots the world has seen 

kind regards,

Be


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The a great idea, Be (even if you DID pilfer it from another forum  )!

That'd be one giant picture of beauty!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I like it! will take a bit to put together but I'm in


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

I´m really curious what you all have built - so please pardon this tiny BUMP


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Only have a humble portfolio so far. Couple Hathcocks top left were the first I made. goofy prototype top middle. robo-hathcock with aluminum core and pins I made from the green one on the top-left after the other one snapped.

alien left and middle. Python figure 8 on right.

Goldfish and the yet-unfinished Mamba bottom right.

Fun thread Be, thanks!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I did not photograph all the slingshots I built this year, but here are a few of my favorites that I did snap a photo of:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Been an insane year. lots of sling craft!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

A sampling, not sure if they're all from 2014.


----------



## Wild Bill Slingshots (Nov 23, 2014)

I didn't do a great job of making a collage, nor are all of my slingshots pictured- less than half- but the free online feature I used didn't accomodate. Plus I'm not particualrly tech-savvy.

-Wild Bill


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh geez! I wish that i was savvy enough to do this!!! Cool thread, and great work!!

:wave: Hi Be!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

HAHAHA!!! I went to put together a collage of all the slingshots I made in 2014. Turns out that's all of them before the middle of the Altoids contest. I didn't start making slingshots until 4/10/14.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> HAHAHA!!! I went to put together a collage of all the slingshots I made in 2014. Turns out that's all of them before the middle of the Altoids contest. I didn't start making slingshots until 4/10/14.


LIES!!!


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello guys, here are all my slingshots of ´14 but one. I hope I'll have a more productive year this time around but I doubt it :what:


----------

